# Bessacarr E745 water leak



## timallen88 (Feb 5, 2018)

Hi all,

Our much loved E745 has developed leaks in both the overhead roof windows. Water seems to be pooling up adjacent to those windows when it rains. Has anyone experienced this before and have any handy fixes available?

Thanks for any help...

Tim


----------



## tugboat (Sep 14, 2013)

It will probably mean removing the rooflights and resealing them.

I'd be tempted to get the roof damp-tested. There may have been small leaks for a while that have got into the structure and made it sag a little causing the pooling.

I don't wish to cause unnecessary alarm, just saying what my initial response would be to that scenario.


----------

